
Microsoft’s Phil Spencer Says Amazon and Google Are Xbox’s Real Competition - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2020/2/5/21124148/phil-spencer-microsoft-xbox-xcloud-amazon-google-competition
======
dixintri
I hope not. What we've seen so far with Google Stadia is not exciting to say
the least. Sony has the right idea with focusing on home consoles, the market
is just not mature yet. There is after all a world outside of the US, where
not everyone has fast internet connections and unlimited bandwidth. It is
disappointing to see Phil more or less announcing the Xbox's defeat over the
console "wars".

